# Aquariumplants.com Black Friday



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Got an email aquariumplants.com will be having 9.99 flat rate shipping on orders over $50 until Monday 11/26. Seems like a decent deal but not sure how good it really is. Just figured I'd post it for those that might be interested.


----------



## Firemedic269 (Oct 10, 2012)

And free shipping over $100


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

If only they had $100 dollars worth of stuff that I want :\


----------

